# Pumpkin Seeds



## hypochronic (Nov 15, 2012)

First of all, I'd like to share that I'm new to these boards and not sure if someone already made a thread about pumpkin seeds, but I've found that pumpkin seeds have helped me with my anxiety. I can say that I'm a really paranoid germaphobe and I also have hypochondria. I fear a lot of things, but the big two are my stomach rupturing (because I have to force feed myself 3k calories to not lose weight) and Naegleria Fowleri (a truly terrifying brain bug).

Yesterday, I bought some pumpkin seeds (Raw, organic ones). Not sure why, but I had a sudden craving for them and a few hours later I noticed myself being extremely energetic and able to recover from worrisome thoughts more quickly. I'm not sure how to explain it, because I still worry, but unlike before, I'm able to get past my worries very quickly now. I was also able to remember things better and was more engaged in my classes.

So I'm not saying this will cure all your problems, but give it a try. I usually never react to foods, but I swear this sh!t really works.


----------



## kevinbrown (Nov 17, 2012)

No matter how many artificial products are there in the market, natural energy resources are the best. So as you said about pumpkin seeds, they are really worth to intake in order to get good results.


----------



## kevinbrown (Nov 17, 2012)

No matter how many artificial products are there in the market, natural energy resources are the best. So as you said about pumpkin seeds, they are really worth to intake in order to get good results.

skin care


----------



## emersonkelly (Oct 26, 2012)

I cannot take the pumpkin seeds directly as I don't like its taste. Is there any other form to take in??


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm eating some right now! 
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=82


----------

